# ...An Add-on for this site failed to run...??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........When I visit FTE...the ford truck forums I get this message in a small Yellow window that goes all the way across my screen at the top ! Then it says....Check the security settings in internet optionsfor potential conflicts ! 
..........So , is it telling me that a popup is being Blocked by my computer , and , IT wants me too change my security settings so I will be forced too read an Ad I'm NOT interested , In , or what ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you have a link to the page in question?


----------

